# New Kindle soon



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Where did I read about a new Kindle coming out soon?  Any truth to this?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You'd have to ask Jeff Bezos. And I bet he wouldn't tell you anything. 

OTOH, there is a lot of speculation, mostly about a new larger size Fire and/or one of the same size but with more features. And also what is probably fairly confident speculation that a kindle with built in light will come along to compete with the similar nook. But as to when, or even if any of that's true. . . . .anyone who says the _know_ is pulling your leg. . . . . .


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Msnbc reported some time ago that there was going to be a front-lit Kindle in July...


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

What's the battery life like on the front-lit Nook?  I've pretty much switched to my Samsung tablet for Kindle reading (addicted to reading at night in bed) but the battery life really sucks.  The front-lit Kindle will really tempt me...


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks, it was the front-lit Kindle that I had read about.  I have the KK, Fire and the Touch.  Could I be tempted to go for 4 kindles?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Of course!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

Reuters did a big run-down of the rumors about three weeks ago.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/05/15/uk-amazonkindle-idUSLNE84E00U20120515

They said Amazon would release a new Kindle by the end of July, according to a source "who has seen the prototype" and has "direct knowledge" of Amazon's plans. Though they also disputed another rumor -- that Amazon would release a color e-ink Kindle this year.

But I think ultimately, Ann is right: Jeff Bezos is the only one who really knows for sure!


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> What's the battery life like on the front-lit Nook? I've pretty much switched to my Samsung tablet for Kindle reading (addicted to reading at night in bed) but the battery life really sucks. The front-lit Kindle will really tempt me...


It's on the B&N website:

Extra-Long Battery Life
NOOK's extra-long battery life is perfect for reading on the go. You can read for over 1 month¹ on just a single charge with GlowLight on, making it easy to take your NOOK everywhere.

1With GlowLight on at the default brightness setting, a single charge will last over 1 month with wireless off based on ½ hour of daily reading and a 1 page refresh per minute. A single charge lasts over 2 months with wireless off and GlowLight off based on ½ hour of daily reading time and 1 page refresh per minute. Battery life depends on device settings, usage, and many other factors. Battery tests conducted using specific units. Actual results may vary.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

history_lover said:


> ½ hour of daily reading


 

Wow, that's not much reading....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They all measure it that way. . . . at least it's consistent.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought it was an hour on the Kindle.  Which still wasn't much.  Oh, well...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think they changed it when the nook came out claiming it had a longer life.  They used the shorter reading time.  So Kindle switched to the half hour so they could say they had 2 months of battery also.  It's all just a game.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I am in the processing of deciding between Kindle Fire and new iPad 3. My requirements are both Wifi and g connection and be able to read in sunlight like a printed book page.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I am in the processing of deciding between Kindle Fire and new iPad 3. My requirements are both Wifi and g connection and be able to read in sunlight like a printed book page.


An iPad probably won't do it for you. We just came back from a camping trip, and I was able to sit in the sun with my Kindle, while my husband had to find shade to read on his iPad. Can't speak about the Kindle Fire, but I think it has a screen similar to my Nook Color, so I'd guess you'd have similar issues.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I am in the processing of deciding between Kindle Fire and new iPad 3. My requirements are both Wifi and g connection and be able to read in sunlight like a printed book page.


The Kindle Fire does not have 3G so if that's important to you, you'll have to go with iPad. Of course BOTH the Kindle Fire and iPad are backlit which means they will be difficult to read in sunlight and don't look like a printed book page. If that's important to you, you should be looking into an eInk device, not a backlit screen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I am in the processing of deciding between Kindle Fire and new iPad 3. My requirements are both Wifi and g connection and be able to read in sunlight like a printed book page.


As others have said, neither of those will satisfy your requirements. The iPad can be purchased with a 3G option -- and of course you pay a monthly fee for that. But neither one looks like a printed book page. For that you'd have to go with a Kindle Keyboard 3G That would satisfy the two things you mention . . . but it's very far from being the Tablet type device the Fire and iPad are.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

history_lover said:


> The Kindle Fire does not have 3G so if that's important to you, you'll have to go with iPad. Of course BOTH the Kindle Fire and iPad are backlit which means they will be difficult to read in sunlight and don't look like a printed book page. If that's important to you, you should be looking into an eInk device, not a backlit screen.


First of all, I thank all of you for information. If possible, can you or anyone please suggest eInk device that will satisfy my Wifi and 3g requirements. Yes, reading in the light is very important to me. I thought any kindle should be good to read books at the beach or in sunlight. But I guess not. Thanks.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> As others have said, neither of those will satisfy your requirements. For that you'd have to go with a Kindle Keyboard 3G That would satisfy the two things you mention . . . but it's very far from being the Tablet type device the Fire and iPad are.


I am not familiar with Kindle Keyboard 3G. I have to check it. I am little disappointed that Kindle fire and New iPad 3 retina screen are no good in sunlight. Thanks Ann for your help. Also others for letting me know that neither one meets my requirements.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What you need to understand is that, although the Fire is in the Kindle family, it's definitely a different branch to the eInk devices. They are more dedicated eReaders ONLY.  The Fire is a tablet that has an integrated Kindle app -- it's not eInk but it does much more than simply act as an e-reader.

There are links in the header at the top of the page to all the different Kindle -- multiple eInk devices plus the fire.  You should check out the details on Amazon.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

This is why I thought it would be a mistake on Amazon's part to lump a tablet into the Kindle family. It's a tablet, not a dedicated ereader... and this isn't the first time someone has been confused by it.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> First of all, I thank all of you for information. If possible, can you or anyone please suggest eInk device that will satisfy my Wifi and 3g requirements. Yes, reading in the light is very important to me. I thought any kindle should be good to read books at the beach or in sunlight. But I guess not. Thanks.


The Kindle Touch also has a WiFi/3g version. Another choice other than just the Kindle Keyboard.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

history_lover said:


> This is why I thought it would be a mistake on Amazon's part to lump a tablet into the Kindle family. It's a tablet, not a dedicated ereader... and this isn't the first time someone has been confused by it.


Exactly! I've been calling mine the "Amazon Fire", refusing to use the word "Kindle" when referring to it. As a crazed, overly-passionate Kindle-loving fool, I thought I was taking things too far, but now I see the name actually does confuse some people. Perhaps there was a drop of sanity in the pool of my madness.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

We always refer to the boys' fires as Kindles - as in, "boys it's time to read for a while - go get your Kindles and get started"


----------



## SandyLu562 (May 8, 2010)

The Ebook-Reader dot Com
has some interesting conjecture about Amazon's marketing tactic for the GlowKindle and leaked information a week before the B & N announcment.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I think, at this point, we can safely assume that there is ALWAYS a "new Kindle" on the way.  They are never just going to stop putting out new ones.  That's why people who keep wanting to wait to buy one until the "new" one comes out - will really be waiting forever.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

That's definitely true of pretty much any gadget.  Though it does make sense to check and make sure there's not a new model with features you want right around the corner before buying.

In this case it's really just the rumored lit screen (like the new Nook).  If you want that, I'd wait and see how the Kindle version turns out.  If you don't care about that, then buy away as I doubt the new Kindle will have any other big upgrades as the e-ink company hasn't hinted at having an upgraded e-ink screen in the works.  They seem focused on color e-ink which is still ways off from being out and affordable most likely.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

New Amazon Kindle Fire will push price of current model to $149 -

Amazon is expected to release a new 7-inch Kindle Fire with a higher resolution screen for $199, which would push the current model to an even lower price of $149, according to a new report.

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20120615PD206.html?mod=3&q=APPLE


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

hamerfan said:


> New Amazon Kindle Fire will push price of current model to $149 -
> 
> Amazon is expected to release a new 7-inch Kindle Fire with a higher resolution screen for $199, which would push the current model to an even lower price of $149, according to a new report.
> 
> http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20120615PD206.html?mod=3&q=APPLE


I wouldn't trust Digitimes. It had a lousy track record on predictions.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

While I fully expect before the end of the year (that's 6 months away, of course) a new model of eInk Kindle and/or a new model of the Fire. . . . .I won't hold my breath waiting.  Amazon will announce it when they're ready and I'll start getting excited then.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

If I buy a new K with a light in July...can I keep all my books on both the new one and my K3?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> If I buy a new K with a light in July...can I keep all my books on both the new one and my K3?


Yes. 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Except, of course, there's nothing official announced yet that there will be a new K with a light in July.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Except, of course, there's nothing official announced yet that there will be a new K with a light in July.


True, but if Lursa buys one, the books will be shareable!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

joangolfing said:


> Where did I read about a new Kindle coming out soon? Any truth to this?


It's a bit early.

My Kindle (K3, now called Kindle Keyboard) was introduced mid-August 2010.

The K-Touch and Kindle Fire were introduced in October/November 2011.

It's now June.

I expect the new wave of fifth-generation Kindles and second-generation Fires to become available for sale sometime this fall, with announcements trumpeting their introduction about a month beforehand.

I also expect the new wave to be accompanied with the retirement of some of the current models. (The very out-dated Kindle DX, for example.)

Best guess: Announcement in August for a September/October release.

But even that's still just a guess.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

hamerfan said:


> New Amazon Kindle Fire will push price of current model to $149 -
> 
> Amazon is expected to release a new 7-inch Kindle Fire with a higher resolution screen for $199, which would push the current model to an even lower price of $149, according to a new report.
> 
> http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20120615PD206.html?mod=3&q=APPLE


I agree with BigAl that DigiTimes often gets things wrong.

The biggest rubber chicken in the story you cited is the claim that Amazon will introduce a six-inch, BACKLIT eInk Kindle this year.

Now, they MIGHT follow suit with Nook and introduce a FRONT-LIT eInk screen, where the illumination can be turned off and on, like the GlowLight system Nook introduced...

...but BACK-lit? Never. That's completely antithetical to the technology behind eInk screens. It would completely turn off a large segment of Kindle loyalists, who stick with Kindle Keyboard and Kindle Touch, exactly because they are NOT backlit.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Is e-ink screen more expensive than backlit? Otherwise, it will make sense to use e-ink on tablets that people will find easier to use outdoors. Since these devices are so handy and wifi connections are so common to access internet outdoors.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

eInk wouldn't work on a tablet . . . at least, not as people currently think of tablets.  The response time just isn't there.  They're PERFECT for just reading 'cause the screen doesn't have to change often.  But for games or other apps where the idea is to move quickly and success is based on rapid screen response it's not going to be satisfactory at all in my opinion.  I don't even think it would be responsive enough to use efficiently with a word processor or email client.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Except, of course, there's nothing official announced yet that there will be a new K with a light in July.


I haz faith. And since Amazon invited some of those writers (of the articles)....seems like one is close on the horizon.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Yes.
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Thanks!


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

everyone seems to forget the color eink.  just sayin


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Ann's right, as far as she goes.

Current eInk tech isn't there yet. It can't handle 60fps HD video in full color.

But there are companies working on that, and I suspect it's closer than Ann thinks.  Not this year, but perhaps within the next 2-4 years.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Is e-ink screen more expensive than backlit? Otherwise, it will make sense to use e-ink on tablets that people will find easier to use outdoors. Since these devices are so handy and wifi connections are so common to access internet outdoors.


Current eInk tech is actually cheaper than current backlit LCD displays.

By the time they invent a workable form of color eInk that can do 60fps in HD, it could grow to be more expensive than current.

But eInk Pearl? Cheaper in general than an equivalent-sized LCD.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Ann's right, as far as she goes.
> 
> Current eInk tech isn't there yet. It can't handle 60fps HD video in full color.
> 
> But there are companies working on that, and I suspect it's closer than Ann thinks.  Not this year, but perhaps within the next 2-4 years.


Well, of course, you don't know how close I think it is. 

But, really, I was commenting based on the technology as it currently is. I've no doubt it will improve. I've not given much thought (o.k. none, really) to the timeline, but, on reflection, 2 to 4 years is probably not unreasonable.

I still question whether the resolution will be anything like as good as people are coming to expect though -- exhibit A: the iPad 3 screen which is really pretty amazing. Compare IT to the first small black and white televisions! 

But multiple technologies that are each optimized for specific purposes, but generally adequate for other things, is perfectly acceptable to me.  'swhy I have multiple Kindles, two sizes of tablet, a laptop AND a desktop computer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle World blog is reporting:

http://kindleworld.blogspot.com/2012/06/kindle-news-kindle-fire-2-and-lighted.html

Kindle News: Kindle Fire 2 and lighted Kindle Touch may be announced 7/31, per CNet's Carnoy

CNET's David Carnoy cites "a credible source" who has told CNET that Amazon will unveil a 2nd generation Kindle Fire this summer The source also said, Carnoy reports, that Amazon is targeting July 31 for a launch event.

More at the above link...


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Odd sentence in that article, I noticed:



> Also, a front-lit e-reader is required by the State Dept's coming Mobile Learning Initiative project, in its negotiations with Amazon for a no-bid contract, currently stalled by the National Federation for the Blind.


Question: How would having a front-lit eReader help the blind? I'm logical enough to know what was meant here... but what a sloppily-written sentence.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

With the new google tablet priced at $199 I expect the new fire will have to come in at a lower price.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

No. The new Fire can be $199 and sell just as well. It doesn't have to be lower.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> While I fully expect before the end of the year (that's 6 months away, of course) a new model of eInk Kindle and/or a new model of the Fire. . . .


I am waiting for tablet with eInk screen. No matter who comes up with it. Is there any possibility or I am wasting my time waiting for it??..lol


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Wasting your time. Color rink might come but it might not. Developing it will be expensive and most people are likely to prefer the faster LCD to the slower page turn of an eink reader.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Odd sentence in that article, I noticed:
> 
> Question: How would having a front-lit eReader help the blind? I'm logical enough to know what was meant here... but what a sloppily-written sentence.


Commas make all the difference. The state dept requires that whoever supplies their ereaders, they be lit. But the whole project is being held up by the national federation for the blind. There was an issue with the DX being required for university coarses. Can't recall the whole thing, but the blind wanted accessibility which the DX didn't offer.

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/gadgetreviews/campuses-agree-to-stop-using-kindle-dx-until-functional-for-the-blind/11211


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I am waiting for tablet with eInk screen. No matter who comes up with it. Is there any possibility or I am wasting my time waiting for it??..lol


Jetbook color has a 9.7 in color eink screen. And a $500 price tag. But it does offer some really cool software for language translation.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> Wasting your time. Color rink might come but it might not. Developing it will be expensive and most people are likely to prefer the faster LCD to the slower page turn of an eink reader.


Um, it's already being developed. There's a version that's available but Jeff Bezos has decided the versions he's seen so far "aren't ready for prime time," and he's probably right.

But it's not a question of if. The research is full-bore. It's a question of when.

Also: just because eInk is slower at this point than LCD doesn't mean it'll remain so.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> Commas make all the difference. The state dept requires that whoever supplies their ereaders, they be lit. But the whole project is being held up by the national federation for the blind. There was an issue with the DX being required for university coarses. Can't recall the whole thing, but the blind wanted accessibility which the DX didn't offer.
> 
> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/gadgetreviews/campuses-agree-to-stop-using-kindle-dx-until-functional-for-the-blind/11211


Yeah, I know and remember. As I originally posted... "what a sloppily written sentence."


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Want. Frontlit. Kindle. SOON!


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

hamerfan said:


> Want. Frontlit. Kindle. SOON!


Ditto!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I already have a frontlit Kindle.

It's called a leather case with a Mighty Brite book light attached.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have one of those, too, Craig...  For me, it's always been a workaround.  Ever since I got my iPad and then my Fire, I use one of them for reading when there's not enough light for eInk.  So I'm definitely interested inthe front-lit Kindle.


Betsy


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I just hope Amazon never completely does away with eInk readers.

Yes, the Fire is cool.

But there's always going to be a market, I think, for eInk devices due to the eyestrain issue of backlit screens.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree, though I personally don't have a problem with backlit screens, it seems most people do for long term.  I just like reading on my Kindles with buttons for page turns and I like being able to read easily in sunlight.  Love my eInk Kindles.

Betsy


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I think the front-lit Kindles will still use eInk, won't they? There's no reason I know of why they shouldn't.


----------



## J_T (May 16, 2011)

hamerfan said:


> I think the front-lit Kindles will still use eInk, won't they? There's no reason I know of why they shouldn't.


Yes, it will still be e-ink. And I'm SO ready for them to release it. Book lights don't work at all for me. The light is uneven, doesn't cover the whole "page" and can be too bright. The Glow Nook is perfect, but I do not want to have to buy a Nook..

But I wonder if the next Kindle will have new fangled features as well as a front light, to get a step up on B&N. Maybe color? Surely there's some big improvement they can come up with.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Disco Dan,

The biggest features I hope for out of the next Kindles, aside from the already-mentioned front-lit feature:

1) Bringing all Kindle models up-to-standard with KF8, which currently only Fires can display fully. (Or at least those features not involving color.)

2) Adding more natively-supported foreign language compatibility. (I've been waiting for Hebrew language support, but there are other languages that should be added, too.)

3) More memory. (I don't want to keep buying 4GB models; if I upgrade, having more memory available ought to be part of the benefit.)

4) Speedier page turns/screen refresh

5) A new generation of eInk. Pearl has been around since the K3 generation... time for an upgrade.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

hamerfan said:


> Want. Frontlit. Kindle. SOON!


My Kindle keyboard bit the dust over a month ago. Been going crazy without it but don't want to get a refurbished replacement. PLEEEEEESE hurry, front lit Kindle.


----------



## kmgiven (Jul 3, 2012)

I got my Kindle Keyboard 3G on clearance at a local office supply store and the closest Best Buy had discontinued them despite the clerk I asked saying they were a popular seller, which suggests to me that they might be gearing up for a new release of some kind. The clerk didn't know anything about it, though.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The k3 probably went out of production when the touch was released. The K3 WiFi has not been available for ages.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

KindleChickie said:


> Jetbook color has a 9.7 in color eink screen. And a $500 price tag. But it does offer some really cool software for language translation.


Great. I will check into this. Is this similar to iPad? The price is about the same. Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

I am soooo anxious to see a front-lit Kindle. Right now I have a Touch and love it, but it would be so nice to not have to use a book light.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought I'd be interested but I'm happy enough with my K$79 + lighted Amazon cover that now it'll take more than that to get me to "upgrade".


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Main reason a front-lit Kindle is of minimal interest to me:


Who needs the battery drain?


My K3 Keyboard with a leather case and a Mighty Brite II attached works fine. The whole "Glow Light" thing is not a major selling point with me.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> Wasting your time. Color rink might come but it might not. Developing it will be expensive and most people are likely to prefer the faster LCD to the slower page turn of an eink reader.


Yeah I'm just not sure there's a huge market for color eink.

Screen tech like Mirasol that can switch between LCD and a non-backlit eink like mode for reading seems more optimal since most people (general population not on this site) want video, fast refreshes, colors that pop for video, games etc. (which needs backlighting) etc. in their tablet devices.

Though if color eink is ever out and cheap it could find a niche home among avid readers who also read magazines of comics and can't stand backlit screens at all and/or just don't want a full tablet.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Main reason a front-lit Kindle is of minimal interest to me:
> 
> Who needs the battery drain?
> 
> My K3 Keyboard with a leather case and a Mighty Brite II attached works fine. The whole "Glow Light" thing is not a major selling point with me.


My lighted cover drains the battery too - but I'd rather charge my K$79 a little more often and have the light with me all the time, rather than having to keep buying batteries (or recharge the rechargeable ones). Definitely one of those YMMV things, though. I was fine with my booklights for the K1, K2 and K3 (didn't love the K3 lighted cover) - but I love the lighted cover & my K$79 - it's a great combo for me.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

yeah I prefer a built in light too. I have the Medge illuminator but seldom take it when traveling. Ended up reading on my iPad on a recent flight as the overhead light at my seat wasn't working.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I too have a clip-on light for my K3.It's a bit of a hassle. A built-in light would be so much easier, especially if it turns itself off after 10 minutes of non-use, as the Kindle itself does.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

The front light concept intrigued me at first but after seeing what happens to the Nook Glow Light when the screen gets scratched, I don't really have any desire for a Kindle version anymore.










Which is probably a good thing since it is getting really expensive to change covers each time I get a new Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree that the scratching issue needs to be addressed. .  . . my hope would be that Amazon would learn from it. . .but the other issue, of course, is that you don't want to compromise readability.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I wonder if a screen protector would help with that?


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

I've been debating on getting a Kindle Touch, it seems like the newer Kindles have much better contrast than my K2 keyboard.  I'm holding off, if they come out with the lighted Kindle, and it's not as fragile as the Nook Glow, I'm going to get that one.  I wish they'd hurry!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

akw4572 said:


> I've been debating on getting a Kindle Touch, it seems like the newer Kindles have much better contrast than my K2 keyboard. I'm holding off, if they come out with the lighted Kindle, and it's not as fragile as the Nook Glow, I'm going to get that one. I wish they'd hurry!


I could be mistaken, but the contrast difference you're noticing is because from the K3 generation forward, Amazon's been using eInk Pearl, which did have much better contrast than the previous generation of eInk.

A K3 Keyboard vs. a Kindle Touch, however, would not have such stark differences because both devices use eInk Pearl.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I could be mistaken, but the contrast difference you're noticing is because from the K3 generation forward, Amazon's been using eInk Pearl, which did have much better contrast than the previous generation of eInk.
> 
> A K3 Keyboard vs. a Kindle Touch, however, would not have such stark differences because both devices use eInk Pearl.


Well, since akw has a K2, he would benefit from the Pearl screen if he gets new one. 

For those who hadn't kept up with the Nook Glow screen issue, here's the Giszmodo article about it:

http://gizmodo.com/5907053/you-really-dont-want-to-drop-the-new-nook-simple-touch/

Betsy


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah, my wife has a k3, and there is quite a bit of difference between mine and hers.


----------



## krepitch (Jul 30, 2010)

Has there been any talk of an updated DX?  Or is that a thing of the past?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

krepitch said:


> Has there been any talk of an updated DX? Or is that a thing of the past?


I'd be amazed to see another DX. It was a niche device to begin with and the iPad and other large tablets pretty much killed off most people's interest in it.

I was mildly interested since I read a lot of PDFs of scholarly journal articles, but e-ink is just too slow for things I need to flip through rather than just read linearly, and the options for jotting notes, highlighting etc. are clunky. So I found an iPad (with the Goodreader app) to be best for my needs.

DX is still good for people who can't read on LCD and prefer a bigger screen (i.e. they read at a very large font size) but that's just too small a niche for Amazon to keep making and updating the DX line.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Here's the latest version of the rumors, from ZDNet:

http://www.zdnet.com/kindle-fire-2-rumored-for-august-launch-7000000491/

Four models of Fire 2? And an 8.9-inch version will be the fourth, later in the year, as the heir apparent to the Kindle DX...

I'm still not sure if the Fire 2 is good enough to switch my mind away from the Google Nexus 7....


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

KindleChickie said:


> Jetbook color has a 9.7 in color eink screen. And a $500 price tag. But it does offer some really cool software for language translation.


I did check Jetbook color, It has as low as 1 star rating. I think slow response of eink screen is one of the reasons. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ersott (May 5, 2010)

Any news about the new kindle e-ink?

I´m very bored


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

No news yet on the front lit Kindle?

Bored here, too.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Decided not to worry about it.

My K3 Keyboard's still awesome for reading, and I have a Nexus 7 now so a Fire is superfluous.

Best of both worlds.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah, honestly, I've seen a lot of new Kindles already over the years. All I really want to do is read ebooks, and Amazon hasn't introduced any new _reading _features that make me desperate to upgrade my Kindle.

I thought the $79 Kindle was a good improvement, just because it's so much lighter than my previous Kindles. But it's getting to be like that old joke, where Apple announces that their latest computer has better tint control -- and geeks instantly start throwing away their "obsolete" older computers, because they're no longer satisfied with the way that it handles tints!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh, and Amazon, make the light intensity adjustable, like on that other ereader. 
Tanx!


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Me and My Kindle said:


> Yeah, honestly, I've seen a lot of new Kindles already over the years. All I really want to do is read ebooks, and Amazon hasn't introduced any new _reading _features that make me desperate to upgrade my Kindle.
> 
> I thought the $79 Kindle was a good improvement, just because it's so much lighter than my previous Kindles. But it's getting to be like that old joke, where Apple announces that their latest computer has better tint control -- and geeks instantly start throwing away their "obsolete" older computers, because they're no longer satisfied with the way that it handles tints!


LOL. So true.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Before I would upgrade- I want to know if they implemented "deleting books that weren't downloaded from the account you are currently registered on" when you deregister and then register on another account - as they do with the Fire..  If that happens with a newer model Kindle - I will keep my K3.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's already the case with newer models -- at least the basic Kindle for sure and I believe the Touch as well.  They don't go away when you de-register, but will go away when the device is registered to a different account.

This is in keeping with the terms of service that say you can't sell or give away a kindle with the content intact, since the books are licensed to the original purchaser and that license is not transferable.  Unfortunately it also means that parents, for example, who want to switch kindles between accounts so as to have both their books and their kids books on the one device won't be able to.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's already the case with newer models -- at least the basic Kindle for sure and I believe the Touch as well. They don't go away when you de-register, but will go away when the device is registered to a different account.
> 
> This is in keeping with the terms of service that say you can't sell or give away a kindle with the content intact, since the books are licensed to the original purchaser and that license is not transferable. Unfortunately it also means that parents, for example, who want to switch kindles between accounts so as to have both their books and their kids books on the one device won't be able to.


Yes - I thought they used to allow the idea of a "Family" account. Doesn't make sense to have to buy the same book multiple times within a family. I don't get it..


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

bordercollielady said:


> Yes - I thought they used to allow the idea of a "Family" account. Doesn't make sense to have to buy the same book multiple times within a family. I don't get it..


If you share an account, you don't have to buy multiple copies.

ETA: This seems to be a reasonable compromise.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . .you can always share accounts. . . I share one with my brother.

The issue is that a parent's account might have books that they don't necessarily want their kids to have access to. Used to be you could just switch kindles back and forth so the main account that your kids kindles were on didn't have the more grown up books. But then when you wanted a grown up book, you could get it from the other account without losing the stuff you're reading with your kids.

But with the new software restrictions to keep people from selling the things with content intact, it won't work any more -- at least not with the newer Kindles. And, there definitely were people who were selling kindles with content intact; with that being against ToS they certainly have the right to add such a restriction at the software level. One can argue that it _shouldn't_ be against the ToS, but it is.


----------



## J_T (May 16, 2011)

Well if July is truly the announcement date, Amazon certainly is good at keeping a lid on it. Just a few days left!


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . .you can always share accounts. . . I share one with my brother.
> 
> The issue is that a parent's account might have books that they don't necessarily want their kids to have access to. Used to be you could just switch kindles back and forth so the main account that your kids kindles were on didn't have the more grown up books. But then when you wanted a grown up book, you could get it from the other account without losing the stuff you're reading with your kids.


Kindles have come down in price enough that it is usually feasible to give a kid his/her own e-ink Kindle, in which case you could load it up with the kids books and then deregister it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KindleMur (Feb 16, 2009)

Interesting right now the Kindle Touch with Special Offers is out of stock and will ship in one to two weeks.

Wonder what that means, could it be, you know what?


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Speaking from an historical perspective, the only time Kindles go "out of stock" is just before a big announcement of the next-gen lineup.

So, yes, it's probably coming soon.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

I guess the July announcement is not gonna happen...loo.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's already the case with newer models -- at least the basic Kindle for sure and I believe the Touch as well. They don't go away when you de-register, but will go away when the device is registered to a different account.


I knew this happened with the Fire, but didn't think it happened with the Touch (or any of the e-ink kindles). Just tested it with my Touch and nothing was removed, even when I registered to a new account.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I knew this happened with the Fire, but didn't think it happened with the Touch (or any of the e-ink kindles). Just tested it with my Touch and nothing was removed, even when I registered to a new account.


There have been anecdotal reports here of it happening with newer Kindles. Maybe Amazon tested it for a bit and then decided to backtrack.

Betsy


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I have several touches I have reregistered to different accounts over the last 5 months and the books have always stayed. And opened ok.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Every year around this time, just before Amazon announces some new Kindle, they mysteriously go "out of stock."

How soon could a new Kindle Touch model arrive?

This picture should answer that for everyone:










1-2 weeks for a new Touch. (I know it doesn't SAY new... but I recognize the pattern, it's happened this way the past two years now...)

Can new Fire announcements be far behind?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's been saying that for one to two weeks, according to reports. 

Plus, it still says the current Fire is "in stock".

Amazon will announce when it announces and then we'll all know. . . .Since it's not been announced in time for 'back to school' I'm guessing early fall in time for the winter shopping season. . . . .


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm guessing it will be after the Apple event in September.  Probably waiting to see if they announce an iPad mini, or just the iPhone 5.

If there's an iPad mini coming out, then they'll want to focus on how to market the Fire (and any new version of it) against it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

OR. . . .they'll announce the new Fire first so as to take some of the wind out of Apple's sails. Or 'sales' if you want to be clever about it.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Generally whoever announces second has the better chance of taking away the others steam as they know what they're up against and what to focus their announcement and ads on (what features they have the competitors don't etc.).

All moot for me as I'll never have any interest in tablets smaller than 9.7" or 16x9 screen tablets in general since I need a bigger 4:3 screen for all the document reading I do since I prefer reading in portrait than in landscape with a lot of scrolling. 

I'm just very interested in a glow screen Kindle as I hate messing around with book lights, cover lights and the light is just never even enough.  So I'm really hoping the come out with one of those to rival the Nook.

And that could be a good example of going second.  That Nook has been out a while, so that's given Amazon time to perfect their own lit screen model and add in some features the Nook misses and market that hopefully.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> I'm just very interested in a glow screen Kindle as I hate messing around with book lights, cover lights and the light is just never even enough. So I'm really hoping the come out with one of those to rival the Nook.


Me too! I really hope it comes out soon. I'm excited for it.  I wonder if the light will only be for the kindle touch or if the basic kindle will get it as well. I'm guessing only the touch.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

LauraB said:


> I have several touches I have reregistered to different accounts over the last 5 months and the books have always stayed. And opened ok.


That's reassuring. I really want a front-lit E-ink Kindle eventually if it is still easy on the eyes. I'll hold tight tho until someone validates its behavior.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

sparklemotion said:


> Me too! I really hope it comes out soon. I'm excited for it.  I wonder if the light will only be for the kindle touch or if the basic kindle will get it as well. I'm guessing only the touch.


I'm guessing that as well. Hopefully if that's the case they'll throw page turn buttons on the touch model (to match the Nook).


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If Amazon comes out with a self illumination Eink Kindle that has page turn buttons they will get even more of my money as long as the illumination works well. I don't need it at home, but I'd sure love it for travel! 

Nothing to do now except wait for an announcement and see the initial reviews. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd assume it (the light/screen) would be at least as good as the one on the Nook Glow.  And that screen is good enough for me.  If it weren't for the hassle of DRM I'd probably have already bought one of those.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The only issue I've heard of with the Nook with 'glow' is that the coating that transmits the light across the screen can become damaged by incidental screen contact. . . .contact that doesn't affect the readability of the eInk, but that causes enough damage in the light transmission material that there's a visible bright spot.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

bordercollielady said:


> That's reassuring. I really want a front-lit E-ink Kindle eventually if it is still easy on the eyes. I'll hold tight tho until someone validates its behavior.


Very smart! I only hope I have the patience to wait for a few reviews to come out before splurging on one.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

hamerfan said:


> Very smart! I only hope I have the patience to wait for a few reviews to come out before splurging on one.


I doubt I will. With the 30 day return period there's no harm in trying it myself.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> I'd assume it (the light/screen) would be at least as good as the one on the Nook Glow. And that screen is good enough for me.


So, a screen that busts frequently and can't withstand even the slightest drop because of the front-lit bulb (Nook with GlowLight) is something you'd accept from Amazon?  LOL


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> So, a screen that busts frequently and can't withstand even the slightest drop because of the front-lit bulb (Nook with GlowLight) is something you'd accept from Amazon?  LOL


Well, if it's that fragile then hopefully they improve upon it! I hadn't heard of those issues before the posts today in this thread.

That said, I've never dropped my Kindle or iPad so I'm not that super concerned about it. Especially since Amazon is good about replacing broken Kindles anyway.

I'm just very interested in a good, even lighting system since I like e-ink but often read in dim lighting conditions--especially when traveling (crappy or broken plane reading lights etc.). So I'd take my chances even if on the fragile side.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What I'd heard about the Nook glowlight. . . and this is at least 3rd hand. . . is that a person got a ding in it from just putting something fairly innocuous on the screen. . . . like a pen or something.  Something he'd never worried about with the screen when it didn't have the light transmitting coating.  Again. . .that's completely anecdotal; there were pictures somewhere. . .engadget, maybe. . . I'll see if I can find 'em.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Interesting.  If it's that fragile maybe that's why it's taken Amazon a while to come out with one as they're trying to solve those issues.

That said, my Kindle doesn't often leave my nightstand and I'd get a good neoprene sleeve type case for a Glow Kindle if I got one for when it goes in my briefcase or backpack, so I'd still probably be ok if it's a bit fragile.

That's actually another reason I want a built in light.  I prefer reading my K3 naked vs. in a book style cover.  Just feels better with one handed reading IMO, without having the back flap to hold back.

But the book style covers are pretty much needed for a built in light like in the amazon case or a removable light (like my m-edge e-lluminator) or a clip on book light (need something to clip it too!) when I don't have enough lighting to read it naked.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> What I'd heard about the Nook glowlight. . . and this is at least 3rd hand. . . is that a person got a ding in it from just putting something fairly innocuous on the screen. . . . like a pen or something. Something he'd never worried about with the screen when it didn't have the light transmitting coating. Again. . .that's completely anecdotal; there were pictures somewhere. . .engadget, maybe. . . I'll see if I can find 'em.


I have one and this is contrary to my experience. Granted, I have only had it a month, but I've banged the screen a couple of times and it is still fine. The only issue I've had is that sometimes, the touch screen is unresponsive, although it seems happen less and less frequently.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> Well, if it's that fragile then hopefully they improve upon it! I hadn't heard of those issues before the posts today in this thread.
> 
> That said, I've never dropped my Kindle or iPad so I'm not that super concerned about it. Especially since Amazon is good about replacing broken Kindles anyway.
> 
> I'm just very interested in a good, even lighting system since I like e-ink but often read in dim lighting conditions--especially when traveling (crappy or broken plane reading lights etc.). So I'd take my chances even if on the fragile side.


It was mentioned on KB a while back - here's the blog that brought it up.
http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2012/05/02/heres-why-you-shouldnt-get-the-new-nooklit/#.UCLtsHDY9Ag

And I'm guessing Amazon took note. They own a company that specializes in this technology so hopefully it'll work well. And if there is an issue, we know Amazon will make it right with their customers.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow, that is really fragile if dropping keys on the screen from 4" was all it took to leave those spots.  So yeah, hopefully Amazon fixes that before putting similar tech in their own readers.

That said, the talk about putting it in a bag and having pins etc. hit the screen is kind of user error.  If you're going to put an e-reader in a bag with lose things, you really need a zippered sleeve case for it, or at the very least a case with a clasp that shuts tightly, so nothing gets near the screen.


----------

